# Mustad Ultra Point Hook Problems



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom, is it happening on fish or when you're casting?

Or.....please don't tell me....on a ladyfish like Henry's Sebille??

Is there a way to just tweak the end of the wire that sticks out of the tip so the bulbous part doesn't come off?

I've used them in the past with light line (6-10lb) and not had a problem, but haven't spent enough time with them to have a problem. 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

contact mustad: [email protected]
include the pic

plastic on wire is never going to be a permanent connection.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Tom, is it happening on fish or when you're casting?


No its happening when I change out soft plastics. Usually just a color swap.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

never had a problem in the 4 years I have been using them


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Possible solution: Flatten the exposed end of the wire,
then apply heat to the exposed wire end with a soldering tool
to melt the plastic to the wire.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

How old are the hooks? I've had the same ones for over a year now and never ran into your situation. None of mine are newer than 6 months, maybe a different manufacturing process or material?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have had it happen several times over the past year or so. Sounds like its me. I guess I am a little rough on my equipment


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

The hook and weight are good, so cut that little holder off the hook and replace it with a hitchhiker:

http://ttiblakemore.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34

They hold better and don't break.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

I have the same trouble Tom. The Gulps are really bad about holding on to the plastic keeper. Keep telling my self I'm gonna put a drop of super glue on the new hooks before I put them in my bag.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Now that you mention it the gulps have been part of the problem. I am also thinking I might have another problem. I WD40 my hook bags to keep them from rusting. I learned that trick from a guide in the keys but he didn't use this type of hooks. I think these might be loosening up. :-/


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

WD-40 is a solvent not an oil...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Never once had that problem, and those are the only hooks I use for soft plastics in the salt. [smiley=1-mmm.gif] I throw 90% Gulps too...very odd.

Now, I have actually had the keeper eye open up and fall off, maybe two or three times. But, that is really a miniscule percentage of the total hooks I've gone through.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Tom, 

THose are the only soft bait hooks I use, god knows how $$$ they are. I have never had a problem with them, but it could be the WD 40 you are using. Like Matt said, it's most likely getting between the plastic and the little wire and releasing it from the the wire. Try getting a bag of them and not keeping them with the others and do not use the WD 40 on them. See if that will make a difference.

Weedy


----------

